# Wanting to find source to buy incroquat and cetyl alcohol



## scarnes (Jan 26, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I can order Cetyl Alcohol and Incroquat CR to make Barbara's Emulsifying Bath Melts? I have been looking on several sites and none seem to handle this items. Any help??? Thanks


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

www.theherbarie.com


----------

